# Track Hubs w/ Allen Key Axle Nuts...Like Paul Comps



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Wondering if anyone knows of any high flange track hubs that use allen bolts for wheel axles, like the Paul Comp hubs...or is he the only one cool enough to do so?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I am not to sure that allen bolts are so cool.
I have had trouble with rear track wheel shifting with allen bolts, and have switched to Track Nuts, or Campy/Shimano steel Q-Releases.

john


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Wondering if anyone knows of any high flange track hubs that use allen bolts for wheel axles, like the Paul Comp hubs...or is he the only one cool enough to do so?



Phill Wood


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

something to consider...bolt them tighter? i wanted them cuz that way i wouldn't have to carry a 15mm wrench everywhere...it's a commuter/around town fixie...not a track bike; just thought it'd be convenient in the event of a flat.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

well, if you're carrying some kind of multi-tool anyway (still got to be able to work with those allen bolts, right?), a little 15mm stubby wrench is super easy to carry, cheap (maybe $15 at Sears), and will save you the effort and cost of trying to make the switch.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

pauls can round out if not careful... not so cool


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

mylesofsmyles said:


> something to consider...bolt them tighter?


There's no way you could consistently get the recommended torque (34 Nm) for rear axle nuts with the Allen bolts on the Comps without eventually (as said) rounding out the hex, stripping some threads or breaking the Allen wrench. It's a cool marketing-driven design, but not good engineering practice. Get the Sears stubby 15 mm box / open combination. It's small, doesn't weigh much and looks nice because of its flawless finish.

/w


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

gotta carry my multi-tool...which has the allen key, so I wouldn't need to lug around a 15mm. not going to cost me effort cuz I needz new wheels anyway...just don't wanna shell out for the Paul's...wondering if there's a less expensive option that offers this feature.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

you could get a track hub, replace the axle with a road axle then use a bolt on skewer

not sure why anyone would do this though


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

These?

http://allcitycycles.com/blog/view_entry/all-city_new_sheriff_hubs/

It's QBP's brand...


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

mylesofsmyles said:


> gotta carry my multi-tool...which has the allen key, so I wouldn't need to lug around a 15mm. not going to cost me effort cuz I needz new wheels anyway...just don't wanna shell out for the Paul's...wondering if there's a less expensive option that offers this feature.


A multi-tool is never going to tighten allen-bolt track nuts on a pair of track hubs to the point where they won't slip. Or it won't get a properly tightened track hub loose. 

I have both Phils and various hubs with traditional track nuts. They both work and can be tightened enough. If it came down to it, I'd prefer Phil hubs with traditional 15 mm track nuts.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> you could get a track hub, replace the axle with a road axle then use a bolt on skewer
> 
> not sure why anyone would do this though


Perhaps because they don't want to "lug around" this 71 gram, 4-1/2 inch long 15 mm wrench.


----------



## rjw (Jun 5, 2004)

wim said:


> There's no way you could consistently get the recommended torque (34 Nm) for rear axle nuts with the Allen bolts on the Comps without eventually (as said) rounding out the hex, stripping some threads or breaking the Allen wrench.


Use a chaintug, then you don't need to worry about torquing up the bolts, just nip them tight.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Why get an imitator? Get the Paul`s, they roll like BUTTER, smoooooooth.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

As DH said above. Phil Wood hubs. I've been using them for 6 years on my fixie...never had one issue with the allen bolts. Or anything else for that matter.


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

wim said:


> There's no way you could consistently get the recommended torque (34 Nm) for rear axle nuts with the Allen bolts on the Comps without eventually (as said) rounding out the hex, stripping some threads or breaking the Allen wrench. It's a cool marketing-driven design, but not good engineering practice. Get the Sears stubby 15 mm box / open combination. It's small, doesn't weigh much and looks nice because of its flawless finish.
> 
> /w



Deleted by original poster


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Chase15.5 said:


> As DH said above. Phil Wood hubs. I've been using them for 6 years on my fixie...never had one issue with the allen bolts. Or anything else for that matter.



me too, 6 years on mine and no trouble of any kind....the part of the hub that contacts the hub is serrated hard stainless steel and grips well and the allen bolts are hard SS too, between these things have never had a problem getting the bolts tight enough so the wheel doesn't slip and the bolts are still in great shape


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah, can't imagine there would be...what is it, a 6 or 8mm?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

mylesofsmyles said:


> yeah, can't imagine there would be...what is it, a 6 or 8mm?


the allen bolts on PW hubs take a 6mm wrench and actually I could imagine them rounding out if they were made of softer steel and/or the hub did not grip as well and needed way more tension than bolts that size are meant to give....but the design and materials are good so no problems


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Phill Wood


These are the only ones that I know of. Phil Wood makes a good hub.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Chain tugs as such, and you won't have to worry about the slippage as much. 
The allen nuts do look pretty, and I imagine they work on some level if Phil has kept them around this long.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*bolt on*



mylesofsmyles said:


> Wondering if anyone knows of any high flange track hubs that use allen bolts for wheel axles, like the Paul Comp hubs...or is he the only one cool enough to do so?



mack
novatec
profile
rolf
hed
chub
goldtec
powertap
leader
charge
fixkin
leaf
and a couple others I cannot remember...

edit: one more

level


----------

